# not sure what tax option to choose



## Shaggy (Oct 10, 2015)

How do I know which tax option to choose.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Expand?


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

The op is the tax question equivalent of a pax dropping a pin in the middle of a mall and failing to text further info.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 10, 2015)

when I set up my driver account there were several tax options to choose from, how do I know which one to choose.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Shaggy said:


> when I set up my driver account there were several tax options to choose from, how do I know which one to choose.


https://uberpeople.net/forums/Taxes/


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

You'll be a 1099 contractor. Uber will report all fees paid to you to IRS and you'll get a statement at the end of the year. Deduct all of your expenses (gas, repairs, miles, etc.), from the fees paid and that's what you'll pay taxes on. NOTE: You'll pay a hefty self-employment tax on it to to cover Social Security.


----------

